# TFish5's Shrimp Vase



## TFish5 (Jul 12, 2011)

*CURRENT FTS*









*******************

*DAY 1*
After being inspired by all the shrimp bowls the have been created by the members of this forum, I decided to make my own! The vase holds about 3 gallons of water.

Plants:
-Rotala Indica 
-Water Sprite
-Amazon Frogbit
-Crypt Spiralis
-Java Moss 

Inhabitants:
-none yet, edventually home to RCS

Substrate:
-1.5" EcoComplete

Lighting:
-14w 5000k CFL on for 10 hours a day











Frogbit









The rotala 









FTS:









Started today, July 28, 2012. Right now there's a ton of bubbles on the glass. I'll trim the plants and replant cuttings (esp. the rotala) when they develop roots.​
Feedback is greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

¡sʎɐʍǝpıs ǝɹɐ sɔıd ǝɥʇ ʇnq 'ǝsɐʌ ǝɔıu


----------



## TFish5 (Jul 12, 2011)

bitFUUL said:


> ¡sʎɐʍǝpıs ǝɹɐ sɔıd ǝɥʇ ʇnq 'ǝsɐʌ ǝɔıu


I know, sorry... I'll try to fix it for my next pics. :icon_smil

EDIT: fixed them!


----------



## stanzzzz (Jun 27, 2010)

nice vase , looks really nice, i think its rotala sp red or something lol.


----------



## PinkRasbora (Jan 22, 2005)

interesting vase. Does that light sit right ontop of the rim, or does it have its own stand?


----------



## TFish5 (Jul 12, 2011)

stanzzzz said:


> nice vase , looks really nice, i think its rotala sp red or something lol.


Thanks! 



PinkRasbora said:


> interesting vase. Does that light sit right ontop of the rim, or does it have its own stand?


The light is a stand-alone "architect" desk lamp from homedeopt. It sits behind the vase.


----------



## dannylc (Jul 9, 2012)

Am I missing something here.......where is the filter or will you just be doing daily water changes?

Looks good though and I have a vase very similar myself that this my cause to to set up lol


----------



## TFish5 (Jul 12, 2011)

dannylc said:


> Am I missing something here.......where is the filter or will you just be doing daily water changes?
> 
> Looks good though and I have a vase very similar myself that this my cause to to set up lol


It's actually completely filterless. The plants naturally filter the water by removing things like ammonia and nitrites, which they need to grow. The plants also absorb CO2, which is harmful to fish, and produce oxygen. The key is to have it very heavily planted, though my vase is not quite as planted as I want it to be. Eventually, I plan to do monthly water changes, though I'll start with doing them weekly. 

I think you should definitely start your own vase! Glad to know I'm being inspirational!! :bounce:


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

nice!


----------



## TFish5 (Jul 12, 2011)

Newman said:


> nice!


Thanks Newman! Means a lot coming from you!


----------



## TFish5 (Jul 12, 2011)

*DAY 10*
I think it's time for an update! :icon_wink

I trimmed the rotalas a bit and added a few peices of slate covered in java moss. Unfortunately, there's a bit of diatoms on the crypts.










Additionally, I added my first shrimp! Two female rilis!! :biggrin:
Planning on getting a male next week.




















And here's the FTS:


----------

